# COLLETT BLOODLINES



## choccacon (Jan 21, 2010)

WE JUST ADDED A NEW GIRL TO THE FAMILY THAT IS HEAVY COLLETT W/ PETERSON/CAMELOT.THE PETERSON/CAMELOT LINES I KNOW [ WE HAVE SOME ON THE YARD ] BUT THE COLLETT LINES I REALLY DO NOT KNOW MUCH ABOUT.I HAVE HEARD OF IT-KNOW SOME COLLETT DOGS BUT THE ONES I KNOW ALL SEEM JUST TO 'GAMEY'.WHAT LINES DID COLLETT DEVELOP FROM? SHE IS A GORGEOUS LITTLE GIRL-THICK HEAVY BODIED-HEAVY BONED-MONSTER HEAD,VERY CLEAN.
ANY INFO WOULD REALLY HELP.............


----------



## B.Mamba (Jan 20, 2010)

choccacon said:


> WE JUST ADDED A NEW GIRL TO THE FAMILY THAT IS HEAVY COLLETT W/ PETERSON/CAMELOT.THE PETERSON/CAMELOT LINES I KNOW [ WE HAVE SOME ON THE YARD ] BUT THE COLLETT LINES I REALLY DO NOT KNOW MUCH ABOUT.I HAVE HEARD OF IT-KNOW SOME COLLETT DOGS BUT THE ONES I KNOW ALL SEEM JUST TO 'GAMEY'.WHAT LINES DID COLLETT DEVELOP FROM? SHE IS A GORGEOUS LITTLE GIRL-THICK HEAVY BODIED-HEAVY BONED-MONSTER HEAD,VERY CLEAN.
> ANY INFO WOULD REALLY HELP.............


Sorry but i no nothing of collett line. But i do like those RED'S from camelot. have any pictures?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

please turn off your caps. thanks


----------

